# SHENYANG | Hongyun Real Estate Project | 200m+ | 60 fl+ | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I couldn't find any information about this one, but it's clearly taller than 200m, probably close to 280m if the render is final. Actually they expect 300m.

Developer: 宏运地产/Hongyun Real Estate.

Posters at the construction site, pics by 6-5.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

April 24, by 6-5


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

This one is so promising, can't wait to know the heights.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 6-5


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 6-5


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 6-5


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

deeper hole :O


----------



## Cristobal_illo (May 21, 2007)

*Location in Shenyang*


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 6-5


----------



## BRUUNOBASTOS (Feb 27, 2008)

+-


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 6-5


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-03-24 by 沈水之阳.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

I know it looks tacky on a boxy tower, but I really like those protruding floors.

The progress in construction between the september and the december update is impressive


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-04-20 by 沈水之阳.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 美好的旅程


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-06-29 by yinhes


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

rising fast and still no idea about the final height


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 盛京一号


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i just imagine this grows and grows and when it is topped out we realize that it is 300m and move it to the supertall section


----------

